# 1,000 things we've learnt from WWE over the years.



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Just for fun, hopefully we can come up with a thousand things we have learnt from WWE over the years. Ill go first:

1) When Randy Orton was having visions in his head, us viewers were able to look through Ortons mind to see the hallucinations. Us viewers must have powers. (During Undertaker vs Orton storyline)


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

2) Drinking beer on the job is fine. As long as you can kick your bosses ass.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

3) WWE isn't very good at pushing people who deserve it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

4.) Basketballs don't hold grudges.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

4) Referees are as fragile as newborn babies

5) All past rivalries and blood feuds are forgotten if the GM has booked the two of you into a tag match together

6) The rematch clause comes and goes as it pleases.

7) In a No DQ match you can withstand multiple weapon shots, however a single chair shot is lethal in a standard match.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

8)When CM Punk is in the doghouse, it only leads to him becoming a champion.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

9) YES!


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

10) When rings collapse no-one has ever seen it happen before.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

11. 95% of the comericial breaks happen right when a wrestler is thrown outside the ring

12. Cena will never turn heel again....we need to get used to his bitch smile

13. Vince needs to step down

14. Mr Kennedy.....huge opportunity lost
15. We will never know what the big picture was

16. Fuck Hornswaggle
17. Vickie gets the greatest heat of all time

18. Vince has to rely on the past mega stars because John Cena ruined most of the current roster.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

16) Apparently the Undertaker doesn't care that the Nexus buried him alive, but he was so concerned that Triple H put up a fight at Mania that he had a nervous breakdown and shaved his head...


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

17) EVERYBODY is in the Fave Five


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

18) If you kill someone then you never existed, even if you were world champion. Unless you weren't the world champion and are New Jack instead.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

19) Paul Bearer can survive suffocation by concrete, but dies after falling off a ledge.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Can we agree to just do 1 per post?

20) Wrestlers seem to be unaware that cameras are recording them when they are talking in "private"


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

21) No one seems to pick up on there being a ZOMBIE on the roster despite him being the main attraction at their biggest show of the year


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

22) Undertaker took a 4 and a half year hiatus from late 1999 until early 2004. Who is this American Badass people speak of?


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

23) Much like rematch clauses, contract signing comes and goes.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

24) Brand GMs seem to have a fondness for the latest PPV or WWE Movie Posters. So much so, they decorate their offices with them.


Oh for the days with Regal and his teaset and flags...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

25) The 12 Pay Per View format isn't helping the WWE
26) Jobber matches we make Brodus Clay, Ryback and Lord Tensai stars


----------



## BooyakaDragon (Feb 29, 2012)

27: You have no chance in hell


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

28) The anonymous GM will forever stay anonymous.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

29) Lawler has a thing for divas.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool idea for a thread. 

31. Apparently the Rock always at all times is cooking something, that we are all obliged and forced to smell.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

32)If you get squashed in a 18 second match at the grandest stage of them all you get to be one of the most over with the crowd


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

33) If you see someone growing a beard, he's probablly going to turn heel.
(By the way, you skipped #30).


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

34) Wearing a mask for a few years help repair burnt scars.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

35. His name..................................................His name is Randy Orton.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I say one post per person please. Nice thread idea OP (Y)

36) The Main Event of WrestleMania XX was John Cena vs. The Big Show for the United States title 8*D


----------



## Rossyboy10 (Apr 20, 2012)

37) You can attempt to murder/ actually murder someone without being punished by the authorities.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

psx71 said:


> I say one post per person please. Nice thread idea OP (Y)
> 
> 36) The Main Event of WrestleMania XX was John Cena vs. The Big Show for the United States title 8*D


It'll never get to 1000 if it's only one post per person.

38) Managers aren't considered as wrestlers when they manage other wrestlers.
(Ricardo rodriguez, Sakamoto and Lord tensai).


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> 4.) Basketballs don't hold grudges.


39) But Brock Lesnar certainly does. Comes back to the WWE nine years after a young John Cena says shit to him, and busts his mouth bloody.

40) Learning to run the ropes is optional for the women of the WWE

41) You are whatever WWE say you are, right Albe-- I mean Lord Tensai?

42) TWITTERTWITTERTWITTERTWITTERTWITTER #hashtags


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

No. 30 seems to be missing so I'll fill it in.

Apparently in the WWE, Metal ladders are made of wood.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

43) If you're a good wrestler, you're getting buried.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

44) ARMBAR.


----------



## LennyTheGeordie (May 18, 2010)

45) No matter how many times you verse someone, it will always be known as the "first time they have ever met in the ring before!!!"


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

46)His name is Jeff Harvey


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

47) It doesn't matter what this reply is.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

48. Whenever you drink beer with Steve Austin, you're about to be stunned.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

49) Don't spill coffee on Kane and attempt to make light of it. He doesn't take it very well...


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

Michael Cole loves the Miz


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

51) Do not mention the date May 19th around Kane.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

52) If the internet loves you, you're screwed


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

53) When Kane kidnaps and forcibly impregnates a woman, it's a good thing. When the woman gets out of the abusive relationship and into another one with a non-abusive partner, it's a _bad _thing.


----------



## Waddy Woody (Mar 19, 2012)

54: Lots of people have 'sucked it'


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

55.) WWE bookers are either incompetent or non-existant. Entire PPV cards are planned by the Superstars calling each other out or attacking each other from behind.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

56) Braden Walker


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

57) Chris Jericho is from Winnipeg, you idiot.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

58. If you're butt buddies with Triple H in real life, you'll get mass title opportunities and what not up the ass.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

59. You're supposed to be my friend!


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

60. The Rock is related to half the roster, present and past.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

61. R-Truth looks pretty similar to an old tag-team partner of Road Dogg. Wonder what happened to that guy?


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

62. John Lena is better than John Cena.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

62. the first and second act mean nothing. everybody only remembers act 3.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

63. Batista hates you too, kid


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

64. It was McMahon Austin, it was McMahon all along.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

56. John Cena is really strong. He can lift the Big Show.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

66) The WWE ring covers a secret portal to another realm which is home to midgets, a DIY store & a tunnel to hell


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

67. Chris Jericho is from Winnipeg, you idiot.


----------



## Diablo18 (Dec 18, 2011)

68.John Cena kisses little babies and hugs fat girls


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

69. It is impossible to hit Cena with a punch after he hits you with 2 shoulder blocks.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

70. The Undertaker has crippled more people than Polio.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

71. Weapons are not only welcomed, they're allowed.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

72) Being foreign is a gimmick in itself. Except for Canada.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

73) Never superplex Big Show


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

no one likes cena


----------



## JasmaniaTheAddict (Nov 27, 2011)

75) Apparently, it's possible for an elderly woman to give birth to a hand.


----------



## BooyakaDragon (Feb 29, 2012)

76: Little Jimmy don't like you


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

77: Losing the Once In A Lifetime match on the grandest stage of them all, on which your entire career is being weighed on ; doesn't mean shit apparently.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

78. Armbar.


----------



## phoenixpanesar (Mar 5, 2010)

Dropping from 50ft scaffolding won't kill you at all


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

79: Even if you break your neck you can return as healthy as ever within 2 months.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

80. Armbar


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

81. Kai En Tai are EEEEEEEEEEEEVIL!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

82) Putting on a stripy black and white t-shirt automatically makes you the referee of any match.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

83) Sable was fucking hot until we turned the channel up one to the Spice Network.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

84) Every year Wrestlemania is the best ever.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

85. Basketballs don't hold grudges.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

86. Hulk Hogan was the right gay guy at the right place, at the right time.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nobody care about those old legends anymore *


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

88.Kofi Kingston will never complete Trouble In Paradise without a distraction.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Bl0ndie said:


> 81. Kai En Tai are EEEEEEEEEEEEVIL!


89. INDEED


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

90: Mark henry will forever be known as Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## M2DEP (Jan 31, 2005)

91: CM Punk knows you have a vagina!
92: If you did something, just remember, you did it for The Rock!
93: WWE can magicaly replace the "N" word with "Suckah" (Hulk Hogan, We Comin For You N.. Suckah!)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

93: You gotta go for the pin after landing 2 offensive moves in a row, just in case that's already enough to get the 3 count.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

94. WWE tells us who to like and hate.
95. WWE will edit all taped shows to reinforce this.
96. WWE then punishes wrestlers for getting over outside of WWE sanctioned pushes.
97. Vince will lose money just to prove he controls wrestler fates. 
98. Only roll-ups, weapon shots and finishers can end matches.
99. Taker will never, ever lose at WM.


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

100. A No Holds Barred Match/Extreme Rules Match is a bout where anything goes..

Except Chairshots to the head!!


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

101. The most powerful finisher amongst the Divas is the dreaded... Roll up.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

102. The World Wrestling Federation, the revolutionary force in sports entertainment!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

103. Vickie Guerrero is hot


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

104. Rikishi ran over Stone Cold Steve Austin, & "he did it for the people"


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

105. Edge screwed Matt :L


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

106. Jim Ross is often quickly brought to orgasm by the sound of glass smashing. BY GAWD!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

107. Jim Ross is better than you. Even if you are a veteran and former world champion who's made more money for the company in one year than he has in his entire life and we aren't sure exactly why.

108. Old guys can still work the crowd just by sneezing (but anybody under 45 obviously can't) 

109. You don't have to be 6'5 and weigh 300 pounds to be world champion. All you have to do is hit a 619.

110. Wrestlers don't have to train for big ppv matches. Instead they cut promos hoping to get the call from Hollywood.

111. WWE makes a tribute video for a guy that died who hasn't been seen in over 30 years. By the way did they ever find the whereabouts of that Umaga guy?

112. JBL is a bully, racist, and stereotype of white america and so we must all hate him.

113. Daniel Bryan is a promo guy and entertainer. Bryan Danielson was a wrestler. Stone Cold Steve Austin was a promo guy and entertainer. Stunning Steve Austin was a wrestler. John Cena is a promo guy and entertainer. Prototype was a wrestler. Notice a unearthly pattern here TNA and Ring of Honor wrestling?

114. Chris Benoit didn't do it. It doesn't matter if the evidence is right in front of your face and the case has been solved for 5 years now. How can a mark possibly fadom a innocent professional wrestler can ever kill his family right. It's impossible.

115. Eric Simms a total nobody is more respected by professional wrestlers and professional wrestling fans of the last couple of generations than Hulk Hogan, Ultimate Warrior, Ric Flair, and Macho Man combined.

116. If you don't know who The Sandman or New Jack is we'll forgive you but if you don't rate every single Kawada and Misawa match at least 5 stars you must be reprimanded.

117. Dave Meltzer contracted Hep C from Abdullah the Butcher.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

20. Cena no sells everything.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

108. X-Pac was swallowed up by Chyna's great wall.
109. Dig dig dig diggity dig dig diggity dogg.
110. Lawler loves puppies.
111. Bossman loves dogmeat.
112. Bret screwed Bret.
113. Rehab doesn't work.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

118. You will respect The Undertaker


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

119. To be the man you gotta beat the man!


----------



## Diablo18 (Dec 18, 2011)

120.Eddie Guerrero is the greatest wrestler of all time


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

120. Armdrag
121. Randy Savage has been in the danger zone
122. HES GOT A BAISYCKLE
123. Nobody won the 2004 Royal Rumble
124. The Rock will take your post, turn that sonofabitch sideways and stick it up your candy ass


----------



## theQman17 (Mar 7, 2012)

125. WAT DU HAYEL


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

126. DUCT TAPE?! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!


----------



## R.H.C.P. (Jan 3, 2012)

127. Boyhood dreams do come true!


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

128. all referees have severe ADD


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

WWE taught me that the only way to kill a zombie is to let his green soul out of the urn.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

129. All celebrity guests with no prior wrestling training are ready and equipped to compete with the WWE's top midcard heel.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

130. STF can make anybody tap out even though it's just a cheap glorified chin lock. We have no idea why.

131. If you travel to some hick town down south and stop in a fast food joint or dirty local bar you have a 90% higher chance of meeting a professional wrestler. 

132. If your a pro wrestler named Shawn Michaels you have to find god later in your career. If your not you just continue to have great sex with whores on camera.

133. The only woman in the professional wrestling business that isn't bat shit insane is Harvey Whippleman.

134. Smarks can hate everybody from Goldberg, Tazz, Triple H, Hogan, Warrior, and Edge but Stone Cold and the Rock can do no wrong.

135. Jobbers have a lot to say on shoot interviews probably because they aren't too afraid of losing their spot or stepping on the wrong toes.

137. Chris Masters did roids and got fired twice. Batista did roids and retired a very wealthy man.

138. Wrestlemania is the one time of the year your friends get to make fun of you for being a pro wrestling fan.

139. Remember World War 3? No you don't.

140. John Cena's new finisher will be the smirk of doom.

141. Never rag on Kurt Angle or Scott Hall for getting arrested for being alcoholics and/or doing stupid shit they need help and are just innocent professional wrestlers that can do no wrong or harm. If it's Matt Hardy or Jeff Hardy put your CM Punk avatar up and jump on the band wagon. You don't know why everybody is ragging on them as they can do no wrong either but assume it's because CM Punk must have a personal beef with the Hardys.

142. If your a life long professional wrestling fan ignore MMA especially UFC at all cost. Make up grandfather taught, good government style lies about UFC and paint WWE as the only company that matters. Put UFC in the class of TNA and ROH as a inferior product to WWE and when Brock Lesnar fought in UFC spam MMA thread with pro wrestling angles breaking out during the fight like F5! F5! Steel chair! Paul Heyman! 1-2-3!

143. Bigger pee pee than you= Bland and boring monotone talking superstar. Irish Curses, curse ALL with Irish genes muhahahahaha.

144. Wrestlers are not lazy...... Until they show up on my TV screen.

145. By the way did you know that Superstar Billy Graham did steroids? Just thought you should know that.

146. Promos in a southern accent > Promos in 2012.

147. Kevin Steen is not fat. He's big boned.

148. Only one black diva on the roster because she's Michael Hayes girlfriend.

149. Mark Henry worlds strongest man for 10 years and running.

150. After losing their tv deal in 2022 WWE becomes like 50plusmilfs.com. Anybody under 50 can't be on the website making crack whore Ric Flair the new world champion at 75 still going strong. Wait and they lost their tv deal?

151. To be the man you gotta _blow_ the man.

152. Abdullah the Butcher contracted Hep C from the House of Horrors electric chair.

153. And if you don't like that brother then as far as I'm concerned bro you can stick it brother.

154. Your 35 and a virgin but don't worry there's always Missy Hyatt or Terri Runnels in your future.

156. Chris Benoit was Vince McMahons illegitamate son and the Benoit family was taken out by Waylon Mercy during a bizarre case of homicidal somnambulism instructed by Vince McMahon to Paul Bearer who controled Waylon Mercy during sleep with the Undertakers urn. This explains the case of the guy on wikipedia and Nancy Benoit talking to Paul Bearer on the phone about how small his penis is and asking for information about the doctor who was prescribing testosterone to Benoit, Vince McMahon, and especially Batista.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

157) Entering the Royal Rumble at number 30 means you have about as much chance as entrants 1 and 2.

158) Hacksaw will always be in the Royal Rumble and we will always be moderately surprised.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

159) STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

160) You will never forget the name of.. (INHALE) ..(EXHALE) Goooooooo(hold that note)ooooooooolllddusstttttt

161) That Stephanie McMahon is a filthy, dirty, disgusting, brutal, skanky, bottomfeeding, trashbag whore

162) D-Von got the tables a lot.

163) Well... here comes the pain

164) Kurt Angle won a gold medal with a broken freaking neck

165) Shane McMahon should probably be dead by now


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

166) Owen Hart died in wrestling.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

167) Bret screwed Bret


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

168) WWE is entirely legit and every stunt such as the Vince McMahon limo explosion is entirely real. Unless someone kills their family, only then is it okay to reveal it was fake.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

169. Oh you didn't know? Yo ass betta call somebodyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
170. The better you are in ring, the more likely you'll only be used to put others over.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

171. Sgt. Slaughter's reign as WWF champion was like e-er... You know what, brother!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

172. Getting squashed in 18 seconds gets you more over with the crowd. YES YES YES!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

173. WWE will go to any length to attempt to become bigger than the UFC. This includes advertising UFC constantly when hyping Lesnar.


----------



## LennyTheGeordie (May 18, 2010)

174) DAMN!


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

175) I did it for The Rock, I did it for the people


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

176. HE'S GONNA...HE'S GONNA..AHH HE'S GONNA PUUUKKKEEEEE

177. Vince told HHH to make more sex noises while filming the Katie Vick scene

178. Bret hart is the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be

179. Vince only moved up to 12 PPV's a year because WCW did 

180. Only the WWE can get a guy who was hot coming off of his great ECW promos, who's had the same name for years, and bring him in as the FUCKING RINGMASTER who doesn't speak


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

181. The Undertaker can summon fire & lightning, but don't worry even if you're his opponent cause he won't use it on you if you're up against him.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

182. Michael Cole hates Daniel Bryan because he's a nerd, a vegan and doesn't own a television. That is, until he grows a beard and starts disrespecting women - Michael Cole loves that.

183. VINTAGE ORTON!

184. ... ... ...Oh my ... ... ... Brock Lesnar.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

185) When Christian makes his return, Todd Grisham will be there to hype it saying " Its Christian! "


----------



## Dakyud (Apr 21, 2012)

186) CM PUNK is the Sloppiest Wrestler in the World.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

187) The original Undertaker and Ultimate Warrior died and were replaced by lookalikes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

188) Just Joe is the single most underrated gimmick of all time.


----------



## englishtaker27 (May 5, 2008)

189. a samoan's head is harder than yours


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

190. An Rko can take out ANYONE.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

191: Only in Mysterio matches does it seem logical to rest your head on the second rope.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

192: Shawn Michaels did not sleep with that intern, as a matter of fact HE WAS UP ALL NIGHT... ahaha!


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

193. When Punk beat Cena at MITB. I learned that for the first time in my life, I had become more manlier than a reigning WWE champion. Never in my life had I felt more superior, more godly and more bad ass than a heavyweight champion of any sport or sports entertainment, EVER.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

193) During commercial breaks, every wrestler gets superpowers so they NEVER get pinned.

194) Crowd reactions aren't a fair world. Some people can't get heat after throwing Randy Orton down the stairs, while others get huge pops by losing in 18 seconds.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

unk2fpalm


Mr Premium said:


> 193. When Punk beat Cena at MITB. I learned that for the first time in my life, I had become more manlier than a reigning WWE champion. Never in my life had I felt more superior, more godly and more bad ass than a heavyweight champion of any sport or sports entertainment, EVER.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

193. Andre the Giant is infact 7.5 tall 
194. Ulitmate Warrior is a perfectly sane guy that is just mistunderstood
195. Bret Hard does not like people who doesnt want to put him over. Just ask HBK and Hulk Hogan


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

196. To impress Tamina Snuka, you need to either get her a coconut tree or take her to McDonalds /NXT /TitusO'Neil


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

197. Chair shots are lethal, unless they are allowed in a match.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

198) The IWC don't look through threads and post the same point as someone else


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

199. No matter, what WWE does, IWC won't like it.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

200: I have the same surname as the McMahon family.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kieranwwe said:


> 198) The IWC don't look through threads and post the same point as someone else


Well, it's annoying to do so, you can't deny that.

201 ~ Any time someone turns from heel to face, Jesus completely absolves them of all their sins and informs the announcers to pretend like it never happened. This mandate also applies to the wrestlers, including the ones who were feuding with that guy just a few months prior.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it's annoying to do so, you can't deny that.
> 
> 201 ~ Any time someone turns from heel to face, Jesus completely absolves them of all their sins and informs the announcers to pretend like it never happened. This mandate also applies to the wrestlers, including the ones who were feuding with that guy just a few months prior.


One of my favorite double standards in wrestling kinda like: 


202 :

If a woman is a heel its totally fine and cool beans to beat her up because as jr puts it "she's a jezzabelle!", but if shes a face then it's reprehensible behaviour... :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

(Y)

Another double standard

203 ~ Cheating is never a wrong action on the part of the babyface, as long as the heel does it first.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

203) The most efficient way to get the MITB contract down from the harness is to randomly bat the case with one hand until another Wrestler touches your foot.


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

204) IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

205) I'm still not sure who has a better WM record, The Rock or The Undertaker?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

206. If A heel team loses a tag member for a match, it's a handicap match, but if a face team loses the great Khali..."UWeeeeeelllll, IT'S THE BIG SHOOOOOOOWWW!!!".


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

207) Daniel Bryan is a vegan, but he will eat AJ meat.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

208- That the Miz is awwwessomme


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

209. Chris Jericho knows 1,004 hold but 95% of the hold are ARMBARS

210. Superman's new alter ego is John Cena

211. YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

212. WHAT ? WHAT ? WHAT ? WHAT ? WHAT ? WHAT ? WHAT ? WHAT ?


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Everybody wants or needs Al Snow.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

214) That Mr Laurinitis wishes John Morrison the best in his future endeavours.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

215) I know exactly where the papers are, and I shall go there if circumstances force me to.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

216) Vince McMahon calls it good business when he signs huge stars from other companies (like he did in the 1980s) yet calls it stealing when Eric Bischoff did it in the 1990s.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

IAmLegend12.21.12 said:


> 209. Chris Jericho knows 1,004 hold but 95% of the hold are ARMBARS
> 
> 210. Superman's new alter ego is John Cena
> 
> ...


217) Woo! Woo! Woo! We know it, apparently. Although Zack never exactly told us

218) The Truth... is AAAWESOME

219) Fines are uncapped in the WWE, and can be handed out at Johnny Ace's discretion. The appropriate reaction to getting docked what is more than five times what most people make in a year, is "Aww, what? Come on. Darn."


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

220 - Women can give birth to hands


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

221) The WWE Hall of Fame is prestigious with the likes of Bob Uecker, Drew Carey, and Pete Rose. Um...What did they do again?


----------



## skeenz (Dec 22, 2011)

221 - Don't set up your finishing move with a long, drawn-out wake up taunt: you're infinitely less likely to ever land it that way


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

222: For a sport that can *greatly* benefit from it, Pro Wrestling never felt the need to rely on instant replay... even though it's referees are widely known to be easily distracted and are very liable to make some horrendous decisions.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

223: General Managers can force anyone to compete in the ring on any given night... even if that person isn't under contract to wrestle.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

224: Jerry "The King" Lawler will be the first one to call someone out on their unfair treatment and despicable behavior towards John Cena... unless it's The Rock. Then it's okay.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

225) If you fail the Wellness Policy, it will stall your push and you will be demoted to Jobber Status...Unless you're Jeff Hardy.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

226. The more wrestling experience Kane gathered under his belt, the less dominant he became. As a rookie he was wiping the floor with the competition and withstanding multiple tombstones from The Undertaker. In only a few years time he turned into a glorified jobber.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

227: Despite making an appearance at the Royal Rumble, CM Punk's sister will think you've been dead for years until you attack him after a title match.


----------



## Joe_Rant (Apr 22, 2012)

228) Be a good guy with 5 moves and you will be selling the merchandise to little children....-Cena


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

228: Not saying a word for three consecutive weeks and then losing the Royal Rumble is the end of the world as I know it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Berkajr said:


> 193. Andre the Giant is infact 7.5 tall
> 194. Ulitmate Warrior is a perfectly sane guy that is just mistunderstood
> 195. *Bret Hard does not like people who doesnt want to put him over. Just ask HBK and Hulk Hogan*


Who the fuck it Bret Hard? it's not even like the D is next to the T on a keyboard, first of all. Second of all HBK refused to put HART over. Bret said something along the lines of "I think your a great performer and I'd be willing to put you over", Shawn said rather arrogantly back "I wouldn't be willing to do the same for you", which pissed Bret off (rightfully so)


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> 227: Despite making an appearance at the Royal Rumble, CM Punk's sister will think you've been dead for years until you attack him after a title match.


That's because she's a crackwhore (along with the rest of her sisters, mother and aunts), didn't we already learn that in the past few weeks?

Thanks to Jericho, we had now been enlightened that Punk is indeed surrounded by crackheads (Colt Cabana included).


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

pryme tyme said:


> Who the fuck it Bret Hard? it's not even like the D is next to the T on a keyboard, first of all. Second of all HBK refused to put HART over. Bret said something along the lines of "I think your a great performer and I'd be willing to put you over", Shawn said rather arrogantly back "I wouldn't be willing to do the same for you", which pissed Bret off (rightfully so)


I agree that Bret really doesn't care about people that don't put him over but you are defending that guys point.

He said that Bret doesn't like people that won't put him over. Then you argued HBK wouldn't put him over. Which is right! Neither would Hogan.

Bret really didn't care about HBK though that beef was more about what Shawn's attitude was at the time, "To only put over his friends and think he could do this because of his drug abuse and personal ego." Bret does legit dislike what Hogan did though.

229. Mr. McMahon has testicles that are found in the produce section.
230. Garden gnomes are from the 3rd dimension of hell.
231. Leprechauns live under the ring, with their own legal world down there as well.
232. Don't blow yourself up!
233. Jack Daniels bottles break easily on someone's head.
234. Some fans "HAVE VAGINAS!"


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

235. ARMBAR!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

236: In some instances, shoot promos will get you over as fuck with the fans.
237: If you're a commentator and you talk about the match that is occurring, Vince McMahon will take you off TV.
238: If you're Michael Cole, then EVERYTHING is Vintage.


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

239. Nothing was ever Snitskys fault.
240. If you're the WWE Divas champion, you don't get TV time.


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

241. If you put a sock on your hand, it becomes a deadly weapon.


----------



## JoeG_18 (Apr 2, 2012)

242) A once in a lifetime main event match at WrestleMania doesn't need a contract signing, but the main event of Extreme Rules does.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

243. In the IWC, 50% of the time it's spelled "Lesnar" and 50% of the time it's spelled "Lesner"


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

244. if you fall from the top of the cell on a table, then you get up as if nothing had happened


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

245. if you are inside a cage match and you are able to get out from the door, you will attempt to climb over the cage


----------



## JoeG_18 (Apr 2, 2012)

246) Falling from John Cena's shoulders is, for some reason, way more damaging than falling from anyone else's shoulders.


----------



## Dakyud (Apr 21, 2012)

247. Cena is stale. derp


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

258. CM punk saved 2011


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

249. Apparently, A water bottle can hurt you.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

250. keystone light and natural light are the best beers of all the times


----------



## The Rod (Jan 22, 2010)

251. Learnt what an "external occipital protuberance" is......thanks Gorilla Monsoon.


----------



## JoeG_18 (Apr 2, 2012)

252) A leg drop from Hulk Hogan? You're finished. A leg drop from anyone else? Kickout at one.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

253) how to forgive owen 3:16


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

254. I wouldn't know about a live SD if it weren't for this site. :agree:


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

255. it does matter what i think

256. i can't see john cena

257. i hate john cena but love fruity pebbles

258. GOAT's get sqaushed an 18 seconds at wrestlmania let his marks tell us

259. people dont want expensive cars del rio

260. vickie needs our attention now

261. who is chris benoit

262. im no mark, undertaker is


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

263. Alex Riley went over the guy who main evented MANIA and beat john cena, twice, CLEAN.








Now losing to FCW stars...:troll


----------



## Fearthespike (Oct 3, 2007)

264. Everyone's got a price...


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

265. I have learned that even if you're just some short order cook from Waffle House or a garbage collector from a run down neighborhood, you can pretty much be over with the occultists section of wrestling fandom as long as you have at least a minutes experience of ROH wrestling.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

266. No matter what this company does, we will forever love DOUBLE DOUBLE E!


----------



## jbl4life (May 23, 2008)

267. Wrestlers can't climb a ladder


268. Acording to Tony Schiavone every Monday could be the biggest night ever in our Sport

269. Its True It's True


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

270. Get the F Out

271. Don't try this at home *shows clip of mick foley jumping off his roof 30 seconds later*

272. Kissing Trips ass is actual a sound platform to launch your career

273. "Katieee yourr soo Stiffff!! that's not the only thing that's... *HHH Grunt* STTIIIFFFF!!!"

274. You get #275 after you sing "R.E.S.P.E.C.T, Taker that's what you mean to me"

275. It's not a bad idea to employ/pay someone who tried everything in his power to put your company under (Getting Ted Turner to go up against you directly on Monday Nights, "stealing" talent, giving away results of matches, throwing one of your titles in the trash on national television, ect.)


----------



## Mr TJF (Jan 23, 2009)

276) Wrestlers who feud for months immediately forget their hatred for one another when one of them turns heel/face and team together in the main event.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

276. Nobody cares about Michael Cole


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

277. Everybody can be considered G.O.A.T

278. The Finisher is a super move when is used as finisher(e.g. a Superkick from HBK is so strong or Leg drop from Hogan)

279. Since DX was reunited, HBK & HHH were never enemies (2002-2005)

280. HHH vs Undertaker in 2001 never happened according to their last feud


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

281. Austin 3:16
282. Vince has always hated Christian.


----------



## Dakyud (Apr 21, 2012)

283. Vince always loved Edge.


----------



## hahawas (Aug 11, 2011)

284: When all else fails, give Cena the title


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

285. A bow tie and coffee holder = a wwe style push.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

286; None of these posts are funny, neither is this one.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

287. Don't try this at home. Right after that saying how Hardy Boyz became WWE superstars after backyard wrestling.

288. Will you stop?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> 94. WWE tells us who to like and hate.
> 95. WWE will edit all taped shows to reinforce this.
> 96. WWE then punishes wrestlers for getting over outside of WWE sanctioned pushes.
> 97. Vince will lose money just to prove he controls wrestler fates.
> ...


And countouts, disqualifications, tag team mis-communications, no-contests, being put in an ambulance/casket/hearse, catching fire, getting knocked out, climbing the ladder and retrieving something, capturing a flag, undressing your opponent to her underwear, touching the four turnbuckles of the ring while being strapped to your opponent, escaping a cage, escaping the Punjabi Prison, putting your opponent on a stretcher and rolling him past a line, drawing first blood, putting your opponent through a table etc.

I fail to see your point. You want a match to end after a bodyslam? Well, it can, if it's a BODY-SLAM CHALLENGE.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

289. How to spell worm.


----------



## englishtaker27 (May 5, 2008)

290. skittles are bah gawd fruity


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

291. KOR 98 Falling is fun and requires a trip to the dentist!


----------



## MOUNTAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

What number is this one? 

IT DOESN'T MATTER THAT IT IS .292


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

209 - Swagger's a poor copy of Angle.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

210) Great Amateur Wrestling Background = Upper Mid-Card

Always.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

VladMan2012 said:


> 209 - Swagger's a poor copy of Angle.





TheFrootOne said:


> 210) Great Amateur Wrestling Background = Upper Mid-Card
> 
> Always.


Woahh. Derailed as hell.

293. An up and coming superstar must always be the "next" someone. Slightly small and has a flashy gimmick? He's the next Shawn Michaels! Take no prisoners badass attitude? There's the next Stone Cold etc etc


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

#294. T comes before S in the alphabet


----------



## Freakwave (Jun 28, 2011)

295) Every Midcard match has the running shoulderblock-laydown-leapfrog-hiptoss combination atleast once.

296) Once you get shoulderblocked twice by Cena, your arm automatically swings for his face.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

martinooo said:


> #294. T comes before S in the alphabet


I thought I was the only one to notice that!

296. It's okay to fuck the bosses daughter, if you marry her and she's not 12. Oh yeah!
297. Canadian flags can plug a nosebleed.
298. Super hero gimmicks are an epic fail (Blue Nlazer, Hurricane) but supermen are a win (Hogan, Cena).
299. Paul Bearer is a pussy! (9 lives)
300. Eddie says "Don't drink the water!"
301. Benoit and Bret say "No sharpshooters booked in your last match."
302. Triple H loves weddings and like Vince he doesn't discriminate.
303. "Excuse me!" Is the worst phrase in the English language.
304. HBK is allowed to have a gun with that googly fucking eye?
305. IT means PENIS, COCK or any DICK reference sure, but IT doesn't matter and IT's still real to me, Damnit!
306. No chance in hell can lead to a plane ride from hell!


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

307. Edge during his Shotgun Saturday Night days was 5 times more over than Ziggler, Rhodes, Swagger, Del Rio, Kingston and Ryder combined.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

308. Wrestlers leaving WWE as heels will always get cheered when they come back few years later.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

309. Paul Bearer has been killed on multiple occasions, but no one was ever arrested.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

310. WWE can sound-censor Austin's middle finger.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

311. When someone gets set on fire, gasoline is conveniently around. Smack bang in the middle of the camera.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ropes bounces you off.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I assume ^ was number 312.

313. Number 1000, we're commin' for YOU, *****!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

314: A chair blow to the head? No way thats too dangerous! Run him over with a car? Sounds great!


----------



## AwesomeOne (Feb 25, 2010)

315: Wrestlers will have in depth characters when they're the bad guy, but the minute they turn face, they become smiley, happy go lucky guys that love everything.


----------



## Sulley316 (Jun 28, 2011)

316. The Kat's puppies look nicer than Mae Young's.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

317. Do not say "everything but the kitchen sink." A kitchen sink will always be the next closest thing to you, underneath the ring.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

318. If you're hit with a weapon during a segment, when you exact your revenge the same weapon will be near by for you to use...


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

319) Wrestlers from Japan shall be given stereotypical gimmicks and names and shall never be pushed.


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

320. No matter how bad ass you are or how mad or how evil...they will still be considerate and take the TVs off the announcers' booth before you destroy your opponent.

321. Wrestlers forget there is a door in the steel cage

322. Leg drops and socks are far more dangerous than chairs.

323. WWE has low standards of toughness when hiring referees

324. Two wrestlers will always be in a coma during a fatal four way


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

325) Set up a table in any given No-DQ match, especially in a precarious position, and you will be going through that table some way down the line.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

326) The names of wrestling moves have become less relevant over the years,


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

995. Paul Bearer has two horrible sons. One buried him in concrete, the other let him freeze to death


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

VladMan2012 said:


> 995. Paul Bearer has two horrible sons. One buried him in concrete, the other let him freeze to death


327. This guy wants to end this by posting 995.

328. When you enter in WWE you have no family (taker vs kane vs Bearer / Hardys / McMahons / etc)

329. Vince has a big ego


----------



## JoeG_18 (Apr 2, 2012)

330) Triple H intimidates his opponents before the bell by turning his back to them and spitting water at the crowd.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

331) Holding a briefcase instantly creates heels.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

332) When an opponent is down in a steel cage match instead of just walking through a door which is much quicker, they instead climb the cage and take the most complicated way out.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

333) murder is legal if it's on TV.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

334)According to Jericho, Stephanie Mchmahon is the breast.
335)Acoording to the rock, Steph is a silverspoon motherF#@er.
336)Undertaker knows the secret to stopping a "what" chant, yet has only used it once because vince scolded him for exposing an entire arena of people as incest loving sex addicts live on camera. To this day, 70% of that arena full of people are still in jail, because their sister(s) were under the age of 12.
337Christian is an atheist. Atheist fans love Christian. Ironic...
338)John Cena is all about hustle, loyalty and respect. He is loyal to his wife, only cheating on her with eve. He respects everyone but rips on gays, thus eliminating a huge chunk of his fanbase, explaining the boos and "cena sucks" chants.
339)Hulk Hogan is a real american.
340)Santino is a fake Italian.


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

nm


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

341)According to the Rock if our plane crashes we can use Stephanie McMahons breasts as flotation devices


----------



## RobbinBanks (Mar 7, 2011)

342) Owen 3:16 says i just broke your neck!


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

343) That Sheamus is the first Irish-born WWE champion!


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

344. It's all about The Game


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

345) According to Lawler, any city that cheers the heels and boos the faces is known as "bizzaro land".


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

346) that Michael cole has a mexican wife


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

347. Life Sucks. and then you die


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

348.


----------



## zzap (Aug 21, 2004)

349. Rikishi did it for The Rock.


----------



## Lallin92 (Feb 17, 2012)

350. Boogeyman likes worms


----------



## Gooldberg (Apr 2, 2012)

351) Brock lesnar can f5 cena without cena even trying to get out


----------



## theQman17 (Mar 7, 2012)

352) Kane has been masked for 9 years, And unmasked for 9 years

(masked : 1997,1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2011, 2012) (unmasked : 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011)


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

353. john laurinitis rarely loses his cool, especially before going to sleep


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

354)God fears Vince McMahon


----------



## PunkRoXanne (Apr 5, 2012)

355) The match can sometimes start before the bell rings 
366) Some of the legends still can fight


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

367) You can talk about oral sex as much as you want as long as you call it "Eating Pie"


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

368) People can't fly. They always fall.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

367) That Cena has now offically beaten Lesnar!


----------



## sammoran14 (Apr 1, 2012)

369. Billy Kidman will never......ever......ever be able to properly land a shooting star press.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

sammoran14 said:


> 369. Billy Kidman will never......ever......ever be able to properly land a shooting star press.


370. As do Lesnar.......in a WWE ring at least.


----------



## Fearthespike (Oct 3, 2007)

371. When you think you know the answers, Roddy Piper changes the questions


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

It was Vince, Austin! It was Vince all along!!!!



(aw son of a bitch)


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> 348.


LOL OMG :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

373. No matter what you may believe, it's all a work.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

sammoran14 said:


> 369. *Bork Laser* will never......ever......ever be able to properly land a shooting star press.


fyp


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

374. Cole has a HUGE fetish for Miz and creams his pants everytime he comes out 
375. Vince name's his penis the GENETIC JACKHAMMER
376. "I AM THAT DAMN GOOD"
377. "DAMN!"
378. Lawler's ANal Bleeding trending worldwide on Twitter 
379. Boots 2 Asses Trending 
380. Fruity Pebbles 
381. Charlie Hass almost killing Lilian Garcia when running the ropes 
382. "So now it's you beat me, you beat me, well guess what? I beat you, I beat you, we all beat each other. WE BEAT EACH OTHER ALL THE TIME!"
383. WWE weddings always end in some sort of weird disaster


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

384. EVERY contract signing ends in a fight.
385. The only thing John Cena can sell is his merchandice.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

386. CM Punk is the best in the world.
387. chris jericho is the best in the world at everything he does


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

388. While you're getting beat up by surprise, people will come out and help you AFTER you're REALLY beat up.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

389 - lord tensai isnt from the land of the rising sun


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

390. People will come out to save HHH but not Cena.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

391. Laurenitus doesn't know the meaning of 'SHUT UP!'


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

392) With a pep talk from Edge, anything is possible! Including winning your first World Championship (Christian), and beating a former UFC heavyweight champion (Cena).
393) It's not a bad thing, it's a good thing!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

394)Vince McMahon doesnt have balls...he was born with grapefruits


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

395) Cena's notion of time off apparently is 24 hours max


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

396. Even after death you can still be one of the biggest faces in WWE. ex. Eddie Guerrero
397. If you're not seen as being anywhere near great as your father, you can't use your family name. Ask Joe Henn... I mean Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

397. There's a huge difference between a street fight, a no holds barred match, an extreme rules match, and a no DQ match. Wait lulwhat?


----------



## ShirleyCrabtree (Sep 30, 2011)

398. It dosen't matter how white your beaming smile is or how much your cars are worth as your ring announcer will always be more over than you.

399. If you're in the middle of a feud you really should tell your Dad to stay at home


----------



## UtterFrigginChaos (May 1, 2012)

400 Brock Lesnar's paella recipe is _UTTER FRIGGIN CHAOS!_


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

UtterFrigginChaos said:


> 400 Brock Lesnar's paella recipe is _UTTER FRIGGIN CHAOS!_


im sorry, but what the fuck does this even mean?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

401. there is nothing more important than RATINZ


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

402) Black Ref's and Eve can't count.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

403. Two is greater than One! Two is greater than ONE! TWO is greater than ONE! TWO IS GREATER THAN ONE!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

404.) The Catapult is still the most ludicrous move in wrestling


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

#405. The difference between a "Street Fight" and "No Holds Barred" is wearing street clothes (usually denim) instead of regular wrestling attire.


----------



## Black Bone (Feb 1, 2011)

406. The Big Show is called the "World's Largest Athlete", yet the Great Khali is bigger than Big Show.
407. William Regal is the first member of the Vince McMahon Kiss My Ass Club.


----------



## CeeJay (Apr 17, 2012)

408. It's fun to make people kiss your ass


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Black Bone said:


> 406. The Big Show is called the "World's Largest Athlete", yet the Great Khali is bigger than Big Show.
> 407. William Regal is the first member of the Vince McMahon Kiss My Ass Club.


409) _The Great Khali is not an athlete_


----------



## theQman17 (Mar 7, 2012)

410) Undertaker missed one WM during in his entire career.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

411. Nobody remembers what happened at Wrestlemania 16/2000.


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

412. Tyson Kidd gets enthusiastic over turning on DH Smith.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

413 Unless you kiss up to Vince you'll never get pushed.


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

414. FIFTEEN YEARS


----------



## Woot (Jun 20, 2006)

415. Even if you're in a no disqualification match, the referee can still force you to break your submission hold.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

theQman17 said:


> 410) Undertaker missed *two* WM during his entire WWE career.


FYP

-WrestleMania X

-WrestleMania 2000

---------------

#416. When one brother leaves the company and returns a few years later, you are no longer brothers. Just best friends. (Edge & Christian)

#417. You have the best chance of winning the Royal Rumble if you draw #27, not #30.

*#418. When competing in a cage match, no competitor shall be physically able to climb the cage at any speed faster than 1/8th their normal speed.

*#419. When competing in a battle royal or Royal Rumble match, wrestlers will become heavy as stone to prevent being tossed over the top rope.

*#420. In a heel vs. babyface tag team match, there must be at least one part of the match where the babyface who is not the legal man must suddenly distract the referee for reasons not fully understood or warranted, leaving his partner vulnerable to the inevitable heel double team far from the referee’s prying eyes.

*#421. Once a wrestler denotes a maneuver as his “finishing move,” the ability becomes devastating and impossible to recover from (unless one or two of the following conditions are met: 1. match is taking place at WrestleMania, 2. opponent is John Cena) if and only if the move is performed by said wrestler, or his opponent in a mocking manner.

*#422. When competing in an Iron Man match, two out of three falls match, an elimination tag match, or a similar endurance-based altercation, normal maneuvers take a noticeably increased toll on the wrestler, allowing pinfalls and submissions in situations and timeframes where they would otherwise not be possible.

*#423. It is acceptable to reverse moves in illogical, physically impractical ways as long as absolutely everybody believes in its legitimacy, including your opponent, the referee, and the commentators.

*#424. A wrestler may denote one to three objects as his “signature weapons,” which must be kept in the ringside area at all times during his matches. It is the responsibility of the ring crew to make sure this weapon is readily available.

* = Credit to http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com/2012/04/13/the-unwritten-pro-wrestling-rulebook/


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

^ Those are great! 
#425. 2 is better than one... NOT.!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

doyousee? said:


> FYP
> *#420. In a heel vs. babyface tag team match, there must be at least one part of the match where the babyface who is not the legal man must suddenly distract the referee for reasons not fully understood or warranted, leaving his partner vulnerable to the inevitable heel double team far from the referee’s prying eyes.
> 
> [/URL]


Usually the babyface is distracting the referee because he is angry that his partner isn't being treated fairly. The babyface will then enter into the ring and draw the attention of the referee who is trying to get him back on the apron. Thus, he leaves his partner vulnerable. Stupid move yes, but I figured I would enlighten some people who feel that its not fully understood. #kayfabe lol


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

246. You know, I heard this was the happiest place on earth, but it looks like, you people are the rudest people on earth.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

247. It will be the end of the world as you know it.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

428) The people above me have dyslexia.


----------



## Lallin92 (Feb 17, 2012)

429) Will we ever find out what to do, when Hulkamania runs wild on us


----------



## Woot (Jun 20, 2006)

430. If you are a "master" at applying easy sleeper holds and other submission moves that even old people can do, then you are viewed as a wrestling god by the IWC. However, if you trained all your life to manage to execute difficult high flying moves, then the IWC thinks you're a spot monkey with no talent.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

One thing I had learned from WWE....."smarks"

431. If you are a guy who's amongst the more well known in ring performers in the industry and somehow you manage to say something bad about CM Punk, his occult following will accuse you of having always been a spot monkey, and the rest of the IWC will unlogically accept it as gospel, even of they had always thought the accused performer had always been among the most talented performers in wrestling history.

Seriously, if Bret somehow accuses Punk of being too anorexic to be a WWE champion, suddenly, you'll read all over the IWC that Bret had always been a "chain wrestling monkey" and all his arm drags, arm bars, head locks, wrist locks etc.. never had any logic to the storytelling of a match.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

432) Some superstars find it easier to slowly climb their way out of a 20ft steel cage than to just simply walk out the door.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

433. Andre the Giant was at times 7,4 tall and other times he was 7,5

434. Kurt Angle does not suck

435. The IWC will never get it why guys like Hogan, Warrior, Andre, Lesnar and Goldberg made it to the top in WWE why guys like Christopher Daniels never did

436. In Steel Cage Matches, which are made to end feuds by locking two wrestles inside where nowhere to escape, a wrestler can actually win the match by running away from his opponent

437. Sting is friends with Robocop

438. Rey Misterio never wrestled between Superbrawl IX and his WWE debut according to WWE since they never showed any matches of his on classics demand

439. Steroids+asskissing+backstage politics = potential success in the wrestling business


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mankind - mask and white shirt = Cactus Jack.


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

441) Lord Tensai was some random former superstar Cole and the WWE forgot the name of.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

442. The WWE doesn't like real gay men. Goldust wasn't gay but bisexual. Then Billy and Chuck weren't gay afterall. So in the history of the WWE no real gay has been there. We also haven't seen a man-to-man kiss between two gay men.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

443) RAW going 3 hours will be mean for longer matches, more developed mid-card, divas and tag-team division. :L sorry I meant more squash matches and adverts!


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

444) Damien Sandow is Mike Knox's bastard brother.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

445) DAMN


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

446) Kane is an unstoppable who monster who appears to lose every big match he has,


----------



## Kazesoushi2 (Apr 2, 2012)

447/ No holds barred = No DQ = street fight. Those matches still have different names.


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

448. Damien Sandow was the Easter Bunny from Vengeance 2003.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

449. Jerry Lawler is an annoying cunt.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

450. Punk still doesn't draw.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

451. The average WWE viewer is 9 years old


----------



## Diablo18 (Dec 18, 2011)

452.The IWC is always right and the WWE is always wrong


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

453. Damien Sandow is officially the Poffo brothers (Randy Savage and The Genius) merged into one human being.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

545. The IWC cares about 'who draws the most' and 'who gets the most ratings' more than the damn matches themselves.


----------



## Jus10 (Jun 26, 2007)

No matter if you're a former World Champion or not, Brodus Clay's big splash is so devastating, that you will be unable to kick out of it. Even if it's the only move he executes on you. There's simply No. Way. To kick. Out.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

That the refs are always stupid, especially when it comes to outside interference


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

546. If a physically huge wrestler turns heel, it is impossible to get him down on his knees with a clothesline at first attempt. It gets difficult to even put in into the fireman's carry position automatically even if he's being hit with that kind of moves before when he was a useless face.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

448. Kane can summon whirlwinds of fire at any moment he chooses.

449. He frequently chooses not to.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

450. That it's okay to "borrow" someone else's car to go take it sight-seeing. It's not considered grand theft auto in Jerry Lawler's world.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

451. That it's never occurred to WWE that maybe they should hire a referee who isn't knocked out from being pushed over.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

452. Undertaker can survive being buried alive and has the ability to teleport.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

453. If you abuse the announce tables too often, they WILL get revenge (looking at you Orton).


----------



## wwechick2012 (Sep 28, 2012)

454.Jerry The King Laweler can't tell the difference between the words Sheamus and Ziggler.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

455. If a ref takes a bump he's knocked out for a good 5 minutes.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

The Broski boot does nothing


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

456.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

457. Vanilla midgets don't draw.


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

458. Tonight, we're gonna have ourselves a tag team match playa. Holla!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

459. Faces act more heelish than the actual heels. (Looking at you Seamus)


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

460. WWE is the only wrestling company on Earth.

461. The World Heavyweight Championship was vacated on March 14th, 2004.

462. Kane looks somehow friendlier with his mask on.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

463 - Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle and Edge all won the tag team titles in a 2-on-1 handicap match during their career.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

464- Making retarded faces and skipping is "good acting" by WWE and some of the IWC's standards.

465- A nearly year long title reign is COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT until John Cena enters the picture

466- I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS

467- Kane is not only a monster but a very good comedian.

468- Ryback likes Subway. Alot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

469 ~ Nobody fucking wears pink during breast cancer awareness month but Cena, god dammit!


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

470 If you boo Cena you support cancer and terrorists


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

471 ~ When you see Big Show coming, RUN. Just not AT him.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

472. wrestling_junkie has a woeful interpretation of fun.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

473: wwe officials get knocked out by getting sholdier barged but after they make the pinfall there straight back up


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

474 - Vince McMahon doesn't want that the intelligence of his viewers is insulted only if there is competition


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

475: No matter how obvious you make it, no one will notice that your a manipulative bitch.


----------



## IJustKickedStam (Sep 28, 2012)

476. Apparently cameramen are everywhere, Like in the supermarket Booker T and Stone Cold were fighting in.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

477. It's is better having a few very short title reigns than one really fucking long one.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

478. They can show instant replays after the match, and they can reverse match winners. But for some reason, despite instant replays show that someone interfered, someone's foot was on the rope, etc. They don't bother reversing winners.


----------



## IJustKickedStam (Sep 28, 2012)

479. You can go through a shitload of tables & yet return 3 weeks later in good shape..


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

480 - The Main Event of Wrestlemania 20 was a No DQ match between HHH and HBK. Nobody else.

481 - Appearently, if you're a leprechaun, you can spray-paint in black an entrance in a wall and go through it Looney Tunes-style.


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

482. If you wrestle in the WWE chances are William Regal has known you since you were "knee high to a grasshopper" and is great friends with your family and trainer.


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

485. Being a WWE Diva is like auditioning for playboy


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

482- You can get thrown off the hell in a cell twice in a span of 10 mins and come back the next night on Raw and compete.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

483- God has never beaten Mr. McMahon


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

(I can't be bothered to scan through 35 pages)

484 - a "surprise interruption" nearly always contains Entrance music and Titantron.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

485- Ric Flair "WILL NEVER RETIRE"


----------



## dr_feelgood (Aug 28, 2012)

486 - Jerry "the King" Lawler will be shocked and scared every single time Kanes ring pyros go off


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

487 - There are absolutely no punishments handed down for interfering in someone else's match. In fact it's almost encouraged. You have an enemy? Just run in during his match and cost him the victory. In fact fuck it, just assault him before the match starts. You'll be fine. Worst case scenario you get the title shot instead.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

dr_feelgood said:


> 486 - Jerry "the King" Lawler will be shocked and scared every single time Kanes ring pyros go off


i thought that was jim ross who said that?


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

488- When there is a stipulation that states anyone who interferes will be fired, someone gets fired the week before, inferferes, then gets hired back the next week


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

489)Mark Henry is the only African American wrestler to attempt to end The Undertaker's Wrestlemania undefeated streak.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

490) Hornswoggle thinks little people are scary (NWO 2007 w/ Finlay vs The Boogyman and Little Boogy)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

491. If someone gets fired, he'll be re-hired the next week.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

492- Kane is the worst trick or treater (He tombstoned Pete Rose in the No Mercy 2002 promo)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

493 - WWE missed out big time by releasing Kelly Kelly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

494 ~ No they didn't. Releasing a useless diva who's matches and segments are used as an excuse for people to piss or re-fill their nacho platter doesn't affect their business.

495 ~ WWE is willing to call up referees from FCW but Dean fuckin' Ambrose is still nowhere to be seen.

Ridiculous.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

496. Gerald doesn't take no crap from any chef.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

497. Kelly Kelly did not attack Kaitlyn


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

498- The Stooges could never get the upperhand on Crash Holly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

499 ~ Stone Cold Steve Austin is the greatest WWE superstar of all time.

No, The Rock is.

No, Shawn Michaels is.

No, The Undertaker is.

No, Ric Flair is.

No, Bret Hart is.

Ah, fuck it, they all are.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

500- Everything seems better at Wrestlemania


----------



## University-3:16 (Apr 7, 2012)

501 - Crash Holly is a 22-Time Hardcore Champion.


----------



## dr_feelgood (Aug 28, 2012)

University-3:16 said:


> 501 - Crash Holly is a 22-Time Hardcore Champion.


502- and he weighs allegedly well over 400lbs


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

503 - If you're that damn good at something, it's impossible to show-off about it.


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

504. Armdrag

505. Armbar

506. It wasn't Snitsky's fault.

507. Right when you think you have the answers, the questions change.

508. We will only use the words ass, damn, hell, and bitch. We will never, however, use the words shit, fuck, goddamn, jesus christ, ......, or any other racial or sexual slurs.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

493. you love your wife so much you forgive her for putting you in a hell in a cell with the undertaker


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

509- Only John Cena can wear pink.

510- The STF is the most painful submission. EVER.

511- WHAT A MANEUVER BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW THE NAME OF THE MOVE.

512- Layla is insatiable, she can't get enough. neither can Tiffany.

513- IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME...... for a Brogue Kick.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

514: If someone is attacked and looks blonde, no one will consider the person was wearing a wig
515: Armbar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

516 ~ It's not showing off if you back it up, but I'll call myself the show off anyway, making the unintentional implication being that I, in fact, do not back it up so as to inadvertantly bury myself.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

517 - GOHAN is stronger then cell
ups wrong show


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

518 - 18 seconds
519 - 45 seconds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

520 ~ If you want a bigger push, grow a beard.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

JY57 said:


> 518 - 18 seconds
> 519 - 45 seconds



d-bry?
big slow?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

521 - a hair dryer is the loudest fan on SmackDown


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

dont lock undertaker in a casket he will appear on screen and levitate (royal rumble 1994)


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

533- If you get hung by the Undertaker, you will main event Sunday Night Heat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

534 ~ According to Byron Saxton on NXT, Bray Wyatt is a 3'rd generation superstar even though Wyatt has directly stated on FCW television that his father was a shrimp boat captain who he killed when he was 8 years old.

WWE cannot tell a story to save their fucking lives.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 534 ~ According to Byron Saxton on NXT, Bray Wyatt is a 3'rd generation superstar even though Wyatt has directly stated on FCW television that his father was a shrimp boat captain who he killed when he was 8 years old.
> 
> WWE cannot tell a story to save their fucking lives.


:ti


535 - Edge & Christian are best friends, their friendship is so strong that they were even brothers for 4 years


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

536 - Cena is ageless.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

537 - Where the hell is Dean Ambrose???


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

537 - Kelly Kelly? Never heard of it. On our payroll? Put future endev on homepage ASAP


----------



## ThaFutureLegend (Jul 19, 2012)

538- You will rest... in... peace (rolls eyes in back of head)


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

539 - Trash Collectors, Dentists, Undertakers, Lawyers, Convicts, Gang Members, Pimps, Drug Dealers, Military Men, Tax Collectors, Prison Guards, African Tribesman, Wild Samoans, Cowboys, Plumbers, Hockey Players, Baseball Players, Repo Men, Reverends, Pirates, and Carnival Folk all wrestle on the side now and then ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

540: The overuse of recaps isn't because WWE thinks we have a short term memory, there because Vince really is that senile and can't remember from week to week


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

541) Kurt Angle was the first ever WWE Tag Team Champions back in 2002 and he faced off against Rey Mysterio for them.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

542- People continue to run at Cena when he does the shoulder blocks not expecting him to do another after.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

543 ~ Bend over, he's not gonna kick you...


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

544. dont knockout big show he will flatten you and still get the win


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

545. If you set Jim ross on fire there are no repurcussions legal or career wise. But brogue kick a referee and you better believe you'll cop a massive fine for that.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

546. the boogeyman is coming to get you :shocked:


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

547. What's an inferno match?


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

548. mick foley loved playing with rats in a basement :O


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

549. If someone whips you into a set of ropes you have to run really fast, bounce off, and run in an EXACT STRAIGHT LINE back towards them ..


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

550. Dont cross the boss


----------



## Cortex (Apr 2, 2012)

551. Always go for the cover as early as possible in opening stages of a match. Because one day it just might work.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

552. win the wwe title and sell it to someone else for a price (andre the giant )


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

553 - seeing a blood bath from the brood in this PG era would be awesome but we all know it wouldnt happen as the kiddies would cry


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

554 - His name is Finlay, and he loves to fight.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

555- If little kids and girls scream for you, you become impervious to pain(getting hit by a car, getting beat up for the whole match).


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

556 - Alberto Del Rio is still a contender for the championship even after losing 159 consecutive title matches.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

557 - There is no bigger power up in wrestling than being a babyface on the apron side of a hot tag.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

558


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

559 - General managers for Raw and Smackdown are borderline slave masters and may subject their employees - in ring competitor or not - to just about anything without legal repercussion.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

560 - Vince being revealed as the higher power was wrong as really the higher power was the godfather

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQy-TPXvZ1k


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

561- Austin is the wind bennith our ring


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

andromeda_1979 said:


> 11. 95% of the comericial breaks happen right when a wrestler is thrown outside the ring
> 
> 12. Cena will never turn heel again....we need to get used to his bitch smile
> 
> ...


Fixed*


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

562.over the years kane and the undertaker are full blood brothers, half brothers, step brothers, cousins i wonder wht they are today


----------



## wwechick2012 (Sep 28, 2012)

563-according to a video on youtube, paul bearer lost his virginity to undertaker's mom at the age of 19. He told his story to Jerry Lawler, backstage.it looks like a segment that was accidently recorded? Um. its interesting

564-You will probably never see Jeff Jarret in a wwe ring ever again


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

565. at bad blood 97 Jim Ross was praised for screaming that gotta be Kane when it was really Vince McMahon that was doing the screaming

566. everyone is frightened of the undertaker


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

567. If you're wrestling Randy Orton and he's down for the love of God don't turn your back.

568. If you're wrestling Cena and you're nearing the 15 minute mark for the love of God don't throw a clothesline.

569. If you're wrestling Big Show for the love of God don't try to perform an actual wrestling maneuver.

570. If you finally got a push and you're scheduled to wrestle HHH...you're fucked.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

571. wen fighting big show never let him go on the top turnbuckle,one superplex later and the ring is destroyed (brock lesnar and mark henry)


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

572. kane has a thing for tomb stoning woman on to steel stages, don't believe me ask Linda McMahon and lita


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*573, the ref will not allow an unseen tag by the face team but always allows it from the heel team because there was a clap.

574, face tag teams aren't smart enough to make a loud clapping sound when the refs back is turned while tagging in.*


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

575, Ryback, too, botches.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

576. mick foley loves to pull his hair out (as mankind)


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

577. although wwe will say he done it twice kane has buried the undertaker alive on three occasions
(taker vs stsa 1998, mrmahon 2003 and 2010)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

588: WWE creative compensates for not having Cena on Raw by tripping acid while writing


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

579. John Morrison and Tesddy Long are huge Michael Jackson fans


----------



## wwechick2012 (Sep 28, 2012)

this one may not count but I'm going to throw this one out here anyways,something I've learned recently is....

580. That AJ lee's gimmick is(sometimes) very similar to my real life personality. FML. I'm not kidding.skipping part included


----------



## Cortex (Apr 2, 2012)

581. Don't go for the cover after a superplex, it's not worth it.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

582. Don't go for the cover 2 minutes into the match. Of course they're going to kick out.


----------



## tonytheknight (Apr 3, 2007)

583. the only two superstars with guaranteed WWE Title shots are recovering from surgery(Cena) and filming movies(Rock)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

584 - Why does Teddy Long still have a job??? he hardly does anything


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

#585 Bullying is okay, as long as you say you're against it


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

wwechick2012 said:


> this one may not count but I'm going to throw this one out here anyways,something I've learned recently is....
> 
> 580. That AJ lee's gimmick is(sometimes) very similar to my real life personality. FML. I'm not kidding.skipping part included


So when are you going to come be my personal GM? Screw jobs are encouraged.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

#586: Wrestlers are always caught off guard and never learn from their mistakes in matches. Case in point; it should be common for everyone to know how easy it is to avoid Cena's 5 Moves of Doom. If you're wrestling Mysterio, you have plenty of time to get off the middle rope. Don't rest there.


----------



## Pol93 (Jul 13, 2012)

#587: you will be remembered much more fondly than you are treated by fans of the time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

588 - This is the appropriate response to being placed on job probation:






fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

Every time jr does a one on one interview hes attacked, needless to say he should have cops with him
(mankind 1997 stsa 2001 and Kane 2003)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

589 - Kane is officially the biggest pimp in the locker room hes had the most storylines with the divas


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

590. kane plays with fire but loses every inferno match apart from 2006, undertaker like grave but is always buried alive, the two should swap roles as they are better playing with the other ones playground


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

591. Wrestling ability doesn't matter


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

592. Wrestlers who ain't booked for a match still wear their ring attire at all times.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

593. Vince McMahon has won a royal rumble,won a ladder match, wwe championship fought both shane and Stephanie and buried the undertaker (thanks to kane) that is a lot for the chairmen


----------



## dr_feelgood (Aug 28, 2012)

594 - The skys the limit for Macho Madness


----------



## Shadow_Boy1181 (Oct 3, 2012)

595- If you're wrestling in the main event at WrestleMania, don't expect for your finisher to work the first time.... or the the second.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

596 - Raw isnt the same without Kelly Kelly


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

#597 You're half the man that Sid is, and he has half the brain that you do.

If this has been used please omit it, I really tried reading every post but it got to be too much, I really tried.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> 596 - Raw isnt the same without Kelly Kelly


We can actually agree on that. Kicking her ass to the curb was one of the few good decisions that they have made recently.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

#598 - If Ric Flair climbs the top turnbuckle.. just throw him off it.

#599 - If Cena says something it is automatically the truth, no matter what he says


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

600 - To be the best u must beat Cena,not win the most prestigous posesion in the WWE


----------



## Shadow_Boy1181 (Oct 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> 596 - Raw isnt the same without Kelly Kelly


You're right, it's better we all don't have to suffer the pain of watching a Kelly Kelly match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nikola123 said:


> 600 - To be the best u must beat Cena,not win the most prestigous posesion in the WWE


601 ~ Although even when you have, multiple times, he'll just make another excuse as to why you have to beat him again to be the best.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

602. You can have as many championship rematches as you want...if you're John Cena. Anyone else that wrestled week after week can piss off apparently.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

603. too many people hate The Great White


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

604 Waaaaaaay too many people like ronald mcdonald sheamus


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

605. U Can't See Me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

606 ~ I really wish that were the case. Along with about 70% of the fanbase, apparently.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

#607 Look at the *ADJECTIVE*, play. Kevin Nash ain't here to play.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

608. Vincent has a secret lover his name is Alberto Del Rio


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

609. To get to the top all you need is to kiss the boss's a$$.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

610. Mr. McMahon hates Christian for some reason. As Christian's theme says "just close your eyes" thats all Vince has been doing when it comes to this guy and never opens them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed.

611 ~ Vince McMahon also hates Wade Barrett and anyone else from England, for reasons that will probably never be explained. Regardless of how good they are and regardless of how often they prove to offer a valuable talent to the show, they'll never succeed until he's no longer running the company.


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

612: Don't sit next to Daniel Bryan when he's eating meatballs.

613: Statistics don't make legends


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

614 ~ Yes, No, What and Awesome are four of the most over catchphrases in WWE history, conclusively proving that the best way to get a catchphrase over is to pick something nobody thinks will ever get over.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

615 - I learned in WWE when a guy gets buried alive he some how reappears a week after. In real life I think they would be dead.


----------



## SavageSloth (Mar 12, 2010)

616 - Double J Jeff Jarett fears Chuck Norris
617 - Kevin Nash tore his quad reading this far....


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 614 ~ Yes, Hey Yo, What and Damn are four of the most over catchphrases in WWE history, conclusively proving that the best way to get a catchphrase over is to pick something nobody thinks will ever get over.


618. Fixed


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

619. Rey Mysterio just isn't interesting anymore


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

620. Genital Warts rule!


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

621. Triple H knows talent when he sees it


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

622. WMD vs Brogue Kick


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

623. Mic skills is more important than wrestling skills. Take Kidd/Gabriel vs Cena.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

624. Jillian Hall's annoying voice happens


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

625. Colin Delaney gets featured on a show


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

626. Only 3 stars have won the ECW Championship, World Heavyweight, & WWE Title


----------



## steroids (Oct 3, 2012)

612. If you do steroids you will do better in the sport but die young


----------



## steroids (Oct 3, 2012)

628. If your not cheating your not trying

629. WWE sucks without the rock

630. death valley is in texas

631. Shawn Micheals found god

632. Vince Mcmahon defeated God

633. Clowns don't age

634. having balls the size of grapefruits is a good thing

635. If you are a celebrity and have been in wrestling for any appearance you have achieved as much as anyone from wrestling

636. Stephanie Mcmahons proberbly has all sorts of fucked up deseases as her husband fucked a corpse

637. Doing drugs is ok so long as you dont kill your family

638. No matter how terrible you are at wreslting, if you are heal and have good music people from forums will like you

639. apparently in a no dq match you can get disqualified for not letting go of a hold when there in the ropes


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

640. Devon gets the tables!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

641. If you entered one Royal Rumble match, eliminated yourself and this was your only appearance in WWE, you're Hall of Fame worthy.


----------



## steroids (Oct 3, 2012)

642. If you kill an inocent woman and child, idiots will think your awsome so long as you were above average at wrestling


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

643. defeating the undertaker is a challenge but defeating him at wrestlemania is harder than hell


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

644. Both vince and linda want a divorce but stay together


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

645. Face Jerry Lawler in the Raw main event and you will become the next Austin


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

646 - According to wwe.com and YouTube WWE never existed 1997-2001 but they still will release a video game and a DVD set about it


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

647. The Oddities with the ICP were a cool stable


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

The Big Show is big


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

650. woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

651 - What ever happened to The Oddities??? they were a really strange bunch but had a good gimmick going and I loved that theme song they had. Here it is for those who dont know

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wQnAhkT-9M

^^^ 0:24 and just look at that crowd you dont see that in WWE today


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

652. apparently when you make an impact you attack the undertaker (mankind, giant Gonzalez, Kane, ddp, great khali)


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

653. there will aways be chairs and tables at hand stashed under the ring no matter how many times someone abuses said items.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

654. Say what you want about The Oddities, but they had a big following with the crowds


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

655. Fuck Linda.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

655. you can squeeze a fat man down a sour (paul bearer)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

656. Life sucks!!!! And then you die!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

657. hulk hogan used the leg drop as his finisher but would lose the wwe title in his last match in 1993 to yokozuna who won using his finisher the legdrop :S


----------



## steroids (Oct 3, 2012)

658. if you make a youtube vlog you will be more succesful than wrestlers who dont make a youtube vlog even if they wrestle better than you do


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

659.

No matter if you are a ref or not if you are a wrestler and you are a special guest ref in a match and get bumped you are down for 5 minutes, if it was a regular match you wouldnt feel it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

660 - Why does Paul Bearer keep coming back from the dead??? hes been buried in cement, locked in a meat freezer but still he keeps coming back hes not the Undertaker you know


----------



## steroids (Oct 3, 2012)

661. Dont be a bully be a star


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

662. 10 years ago everyone bleeded every night now magically wrestlers dont bleed.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

663 Edge and Christian were actual brothers back in the day, now they are just friends.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

664. How many girls has Kane screwed?


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

665. for 15 years andre the giant was undefeated until he faced hulk hogan at wrestlemania 3


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

666. The Rock is the greatest of all time :austin


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

^ should have had something related to Kane/Taker for 666 -_-

667. Not working in WWE from Sunday night to Monday night is a holiday for John Cena.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Rboogy said:


> 615 - I learned in WWE when a guy gets buried alive he some how reappears a week after. In real life I think they would be dead.


sorry, but just had to quote this. The match is based on burying your opponent alive, however it doesn't anything about keeping them there for the rest of their lives to die. It is a proffesional company, of course they bring them out after the event. (even when speaking non-kayfabe wise)


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

668 john cena doesn't use the back door


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

658. although the hell in a cell match is most remembered mankind (mick foley) was the first wwe superstar to beat the undertaker cleanly at the 96 KOR via submission wen the deadman passed out after being hit with the urn


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Brogue Kick said:


> 664. How many girls has Kane screwed?


All those divas hes had storylines with he must of done something with them


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

665. You're either nexus or against us.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

668. Alberto Del Rio's punishment for sneak attacking and injuring Randy Orton was a wrestling match. No arrests. No suspensions. No fines. No stripping of a title shot. That's right. Alberto Del Rio disobeyed authority and injured a fellow superstar... and Booker T, his boss, put a *wrestler* into a *wrestling* match as his way of sending a message.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

672. Some people it this thread can't count.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

673. *Y R U STILL A ***GOT BUBBA RAY?!?!?!?*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure if this one has been done before

674. Unless you are Beth Phoenix, Kharma, or Chyna, if you are a woman and a man hits you no matter how hard the impact is, you will get knocked unconscious.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

675- Stealing a car is fine, as long as you bring it back is fine according to Lawler. He is fricking annoying sometimes


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

676. Being straightedge - Must be a heel

Being a drunk or druggie (or both) - Must be a face


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

677 - Despite years of honing their craft and becoming in-ring tactical geniuses, for some reason people are still dumb enough keep standing up like retards right after John Cena's initial shoulder charge in his 4 moves of doom.

678 - When jumping off the top of the ring, it's obviously much less painful to crash into someone's torso with your gut/back/whatever than to spread the shock across your hole body on a bouncy mat if you miss.

679 - Audiences love repetitive catchphrases. Audiences love repetitive catchphrases. Audiences love repetitive catchphrases. Audiences love repetitive catchphrases. Audiences love repetitive catchphrases. Audiences love repetitive catchphrases.


----------



## jaymaster (Oct 6, 2012)

678. Triple H never keeps his promises. Remember HHH vs Broom in Wrestlemania


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

681 - If you're turning heel, you'd better become a chicken-shit.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

682. Kane doesn't like weddings


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

683- Rey Mysterio can be used as a lawn dart


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

684. Dont cross the boss or you will hear these words yourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr firrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrred.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

685. Kane > Pete Rose


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

dannytaker said:


> 684. Dont cross the boss or you will hear these words yourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr firrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrred.


686. Unless you're Steve Austin. Then go ahead, beat him up, kick his ass, humilate him every week. It's fine.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

687.The main event of Wrestlemania XX and Backlash 2004 was a Triple threat match between Triple H and Shwan Michaels and Randy Orton won his first world title at Summerslam 2004 by wrestling himself.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

688. vince mcmahon loves dick :L he loves big ones, small ones, fat ones, skinny ones long ones, short ones, white ones, black ones and asian ones


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

689. If you're British you won't get anywhere.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

690. never asked kane for advice (booker t)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

691 - If you kiss HHH's ass like Sheamus has you will get everything in WWE


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

692. the big show has an obsession for putting people through the ring (taker 99 and JBL 2005)


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> 691 - If you kiss HHH's ass like Sheamus has you will get everything in WWE


If you suck Vince's dick like Kelly Kelly you will get the Divas Championship :vince2


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

693. your best friend will always turn on you e.g Paul bearer undertaker, Batista Rey mysterio


----------



## phoenixpanesar (Mar 5, 2010)

694. If you wear a black and white striped shirt you automatically become one of the weakest people on earth.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

695, If you mention "muslim" and "911" in the same sentence you'll become WWE's biggest heel.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

696. hulk hogan has never worked a survivor series match scince 1991 wen he lost the wwe title to undertaker


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

697 - Undertaker didnt actually get buried alive theres a trap door at the bottom of the grave he gets out of before the dirt gets put in


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> 697 - Undertaker didnt actually get buried alive theres a trap door at the bottom of the grave he gets out of before the dirt gets put in


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

698. excluding money in the bank the undertaker has competed in every stipulation match wwe has ever had


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

699) When Rock returns to WWE, hes automatically allowed a WWE Championship shot :S


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

700) Wrestling Junkie is the only person who can bump harder than Mick Foley.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

701. Whenever you´re about to lose you´re job, give your baws the beating of a lifetime(or even better ask a friend do it for you) and he can´t fire you.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

702. Size draws


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

well, at least it's an arguable bump, since we haven't passed Nr. 1000 

703.) if the referee is down, even a bitchslap would get you a 5 count, if he's up you need at least 5 finishers or one OUTTANOWHERE!


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

704. Vince takes WWE fans for granted


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

705) the product will get worse with time, started in 1998


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

706) If youre from the smackdown brand your finisher comes from outta no where


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

706 Daniel Bryan is the new Undertaker, every time he's buried, he comes back stronger.


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME (Jan 24, 2013)

707. WWE ain't gonna push new stars until they have milked every last cent out of John Cena


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

708. Booker is a five time, five time, five time, five time, five time WCW Champion. Sucka


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

709

Miz is a danger to your health.


----------



## Zuperman (Dec 9, 2012)

710: John Cena can kick out to anyone's finishers multiple times.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

711.) Miz getting his face kicked in or being hit with chairs, ringsides, couches, botched kicks etc is faaaaar more entertaining than anything the Miz does intentionally


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

712. Getting an iron clad contract gives you the right to whine every week


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

713. If someone gets hit in the ring, it's OK, but if someone gets hot outside of the ring, camera starts shaking as if camera man is having a seizure.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

714. We learned that Rock has sold out Wrestlemania's 27, 28, 29 and 30


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

715. Oh he got the mic now.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

716. Kane likes setting people on fire just ask JR.

717. you will never forget the name of Goldust

718. Death waits for no one

719. every so often someone will leave an arena in a hearse or an ambulance.

720. Kane is the only wwe star to have won a TLC match without his tag team partner.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

721. Mark ''ratings'' Henry still has alot left in the tank


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

722. Ever botch, poor selling PPV, injury is The Miz's fault


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

723. Sergeant Slaughter's reign as the WWF champion was just like...eh uh...you know what brother? Sudan, it was just like Sudan Hussein's reign over Kuwait brother


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

724. Everything is made of steel and they want you to know it. Steel chairs, exposed steel turnbuckle, those HEAVY steel steps, steel ringpost, steel cage, steel ramp, its ALL steel!


----------



## Gnark1ll (Apr 9, 2013)

725. Big Bubba had a bicycle.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

726. You think you know me


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

726. Hulk Hogan is the right gay guy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

727. Armbar


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

728.Moss-covered Three Handled Family Gredunza


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

729. For Every Stone Cold Steve Austin, there's been Bastion Booger, Mantaur and the Gobbledy Gooker.

730. For every "The Rock" there's been Hornswaggle, Big Bully Busick and Outback Jack

731. For every HHH there's been a Giant Gonzalez, Red Rooster or the Sultan

732. For every CM Punk there's been a Tugboat, Skinner and Kwang the Ninja

733. For every John Cena there's been ...100 wrestlers with skill and talent

734. For every Hulk Hogan there's been a Sabu Simba, Papa Shango, and Battle Kat

735. For every Ultimate Warrior there's been a TL Hopper, Reo Rogers and Adam Bomb


----------



## Edge11X (Sep 22, 2012)

736. Dean Ambrose does not know or approve anything (Nope...) :ambrose2


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

737. Throughout my career, i've wrestled a lot of countries.
738. You can Stunner your boss and still show up for work next Monday.
739. ARMBAR!


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

740. Sometimes you have to kiss your boss' ass on live TV to keep your job.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

741. What?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World Champion X (Jun 14, 2013)

742. Your Welcome!


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

743. While deciding between wanting Booker T or Chris Jericho, Stone Cold Steve Austin went to the Sonic drive-in and ordered a jalapeno burger, a chicken-fried steak sandwich, a chili cheese dog with extra onions, french fries, tater tots, and washed it down with three beers, a shot of whiskey, a margarita, and a Bloody Mary. He ended up deciding on both.


----------



## WeirdFatGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

744:John Cena kiss's babies and hug's fat girls.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

745: It was Vince, Austin.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

746: It doesn't matter what you think :rock


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> 745: It was Vince, Austin.


Son of a bitch 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

747.) Batista taught us that basketballs don't hold grudges.

:batista3


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

748) Chris Benoit does NOT exist.

Already taken? 

The Undertaker doesn't have no motherfucking cell phone.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

749) Triple H. has gotten through at LEAST 800 shovels in his career.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

750) When a main event tag team has to feud with jobbers because everyone else is booked in a specialty match, instead of the main eventers bringing the jobbers UP, the jobbers bring the main eventers DOWN, and they have to compete on the pre-show.

DAT DUB DUB E LOGIC :HHH2


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

751) Chris Jericho can lay down for 1000 people and not put over a single one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

752) We're coming. 

RUN


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

753. When an argument between multiple people ensues in the ring during the beginning of Smackdown, Teddy Long WILL make a main event tag team match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

754) ALL HAIL THE WWE APP :vince5


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

755: Big E Langston have the biggest boobs in the diva´s locker room.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

756. As far as The Rock is concerned, Vince McMahon is now and will forever be an asshole.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

757. Rikishi did it for The Rock


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

758. Wooooo! :flair


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

759. There's an entire midget world under the ring
760. Linda McMahon doesn't put out


----------



## on the roost (May 5, 2013)

761 Contract signings always end in a fight


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

762. Armbar!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

763. No good comes from being on top of a cell with the Undertaker(ask Rikishi and Mankind)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jams (Sep 12, 2012)

764. Midgets with no talent are more important to the company than talented wrestlers :vince2


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

765. Oh its true! It's DAMN TRUE!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

766. Ryback rules!!!!!!! :ryback


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

767: Kelly Kelly is a whore.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

768: *I WIN* :cena3


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

769. Nobody really sees John Cena he is just a figment of everyones imagination


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

770: Tammy Sytch will do anything for money or lines of coke.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

771: HHH's weapon is not the sledgehammer. 
It's the shoval! :HHH2


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

771. the undertaker did not become the american badass according to vince mcmahon a he hated the gimmick.

772. never leave a priest with kane

773. if ur in hospital you will be attacked

774. never get married on raw it never turns out well


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

on the roost said:


> 761 Contract signings always end in a fight


LOL THIS


----------



## cobblepot456 (Apr 3, 2012)

775. When your anti-immigration campaign is failing, just bring a Swiss/German guy on board.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> 737. Throughout my career, i've wrestled a lot of countries.


my sig!


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

776. the saskatchewan spinning nerve hold


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

777. You have to wait for your entrance music to play before you can save a fellow babyface from a beatdown.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

778. If you have a marriage on live WWE it will end badly.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

779. If you disagree with what someone is saying, you wait until they have finished, and go there with your music cued up and ready.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

780. Wyatt family debut will fail


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

781. Asking for a title match is enough to be granted one.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

782. CENAWINSLOL
783. Everybody knows wants to know where i've been
784. You don't know me, and you don't know what i'm caple of
785. Vladimir Kozlov loves Double Double E
786. Oh, Big E got the mic now


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

787. Fujiwara armbar


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

788- Its Clobberin Time!!!

789- WWE APP


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

790 Justice isnt free
791 Its true. Its damn true
792 And that's the bottomline because stone cold said so.


----------



## Kodkody (Jun 11, 2013)

793. Kevin Nash is Booker T 'Big Homie'
794. All Christian needs... is 1 more match
795. When Cena says he will take a little break to deal with family... He really isn't
796. Nope :ambrose2
797. Fans Reaction > Actual Match
798. People who think The Rock was the main guy of the ENTIRE Attitude Era are stupid
799. WWE continuously push HEELS to main event level, then have them job to Cena.. and this cycle is renewed constantly. 
800. Vickie + Cole can draw better heat from the crowd without even being wrestlers.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

801. CM Punk is trying to be like Rico


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

802. Hornswoggle interrupted The Rock's return segment back in 2011, since he was revealed as the annonymous GM in 2013.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

803. you can smell what the rock is cooking

804. the undertaker has the creepiest and greatest entrance ever

805. one body slam can and will be heard all over the world (wm3)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

806. Ryback likes to hug people


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

807. Old devastating moves like the DDT lose their power until they can't get a 1 count.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

808. Kelly Kelly owes her career to everyone she fucked backstage.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

809. Barbie Blank didnt sleep with anyone during her 6 year career in WWE


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

810. It doesn't matter how good you are in the ring if Vince don't like you, you ain't gettin pushed.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

811. i'm the boogeyman and i'm coming to get you.

812. Austin doesn't play well with others :L

813. bret hart is the best there is, best there was, best there ever will be7

814. "Mommy" - Mankind 

815. undertaker - "I will not Rest In peace" 

816. the honky tonk man is the greatest intercontinental champion of all time


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Zuperman said:


> 710: John Cena can kick out to anyone's finishers multiple times.


Someone didn't watch Payback!
:ryback


817. Katie Vick and Imaginary Johny are the 2 most infamous names to never appear visibly on Raw.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

818 - BONZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

819 in wwe you will either burn in hell, follow buzzards or rest in peace


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

820. paul heyman is the 1 behind the 1 in 21-1


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The Japanese (and those pretending to be) have the ability to spew green mist at will.


----------



## Hulkamaniac Rules (Sep 18, 2014)

822. The Irish Whip is humanly possible.


----------

